# Audio Dropout with an AUX jack, HELP!



## mattk22 (Dec 5, 2005)

I have an AUX jack installed in my 2004 BMW X3 with a DSP factory radio. I have my Sirius Visor connected to my AUX jack and all of the sudden I will get a drop out in from the audio signal to my radio(the Visor will be getting reception). If I take the 3.5mm cord out of my Sirius, plug it into my iPod, then plug it back into my Sirius it will start to work again for a short period of time, then bang it will happen again. It never happens with my iPod no matter what I do to it, turn it off, skip songs, whatever. I talked to an audio guy today at a store and he told me it is something to do with the way Sirius receivers are made and that the BMW radio must do it to protect itself from something. How can I get this to stop happening? Please help!!!!


----------



## davidrust (Oct 21, 2006)

*AUX drop out*

I have the same problem only when the power is plugged in. It happens with my ipod and sirius while plugged. If my ipod is not plugged in, it works fine. My dealer says that BMW is aware and working on the problem, but there is no solution yet. My feeling is that since I have a 2004, they probably aren't working on it too hard (theyve had 2 years to find the cause!). I have no solution. Sorry.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

The X3 radio seems to be very sensitive.

We did an audio interface with one with amp upgrades, and if it doesn't see exactly the right loads, the audio out of the HU shuts off.

If this problem ONLY happens when you are plugged into the charger or the electrical system, I would try the following (in the "throwing spaghetti at the wall category - I don't have hard reasons for these).

1) Try a groud loop isolator. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Hi2ajR3XZjA/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=127SNI135

2) Try a power line filter (on the device power or the cig lighet power if using a cig adapter)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Hi2ajR3XZjA/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?search=line+filter&i=003S15A

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with a Garmin 2730 GPS. It worked fine yesterday and today driving back from work it must have dropped out over a dozen times. Each time the aux selection on the radio disappears. Obviously I have to leave the Garmin 2730 plugged into the cigarette lighter. I'll play with it some more tomorrow but I think I'll have to do what the Duderino suggested. Just what I needed more cabling on my dash.


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like the ground loop isolator worked. I drove for over an hour without the Aux input dropping out. Sure do have a lot of crap on my dash though.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Vonhasch said:


> Looks like the ground loop isolator worked. I drove for over an hour without the Aux input dropping out. Sure do have a lot of crap on my dash though.


Weird but good scientifically I guess.

You will need to hard-wire, or have it hard-wired, into the aux jack wiring under the dash.


----------

